# some small advice please



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so i was just asked today to take my nephew fishing for his birthday but the stipulations are that its somewhat near home (utah county)and that he can get into some fish quick and easy so my question is where would a good place to go for a kid to get into some fish at this time the trip is planned for the 24th of april and we would rather not go to the community ponds around here if we dont have to and i dont normally fish around local to much (im starting to more this year though) which is why im asking this of everyone thanks for any input


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Can't help you down that way but up north i might be able to. A few of the comm. ponds are pouring out some toads right now.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Can't help you down that way but up north i might be able to. A few of the comm. ponds are pouring out some toads right now.


Pm please?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't help you down that way but up north i might be able to. A few of the comm. ponds are pouring out some toads right now.
> ...


PM you what? Help up north or comm ponds?


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

I know you said no to community ponds, but if you want to get him into fish I would try Spanish Fork Res. Yes it looks like a skateboard park filled with water, but it has some nice fish in it - and a lot of them. Otherwise Deer Creek or Jordanelle are both fishing well. Good luck.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

tibble fork up american fork canyon


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

+1 for tible fork res. up american fork canyon. Its pretty close and some good fishing. I take my kids there alot through out the spring and summer evenings. They just dunk worms under a bobber. Usually on the north west corner where the stream comes in. Fish from the surface to about 4 feet down for Browns and then deeper for the Bows.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

How old is he?? What is going to keep him happy?? Can he cast?? There are lots of options but you havent told us much to be able to help you. Vivian could be fun if he is a little tyke.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oops my bad sorry I thought I put his age in there he's 10 years old or so and I'm not to sure if he can cast at all as far as I know he has only been fishing once last summer when I took them camping but that place is still locked up with the snow 

And as far as tibble fork I have never done much good up there with people throwing everything in the water as there garbage dump I always pass it up and go up to silver lake flat and always do good up there but its to covered still 

I would like to thank everyone for there thoughts and contributions to help me out so far


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Can't help you down that way but up north i might be able to. A few of the comm. ponds are pouring out some toads right now.


indeed!

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=25095


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Vivian, throw velveta cheese. He will have a good time.


----------

